

Are there startup/entrepreneurship games like FarmVille? - formicin

The game should be simulating entrepreneurship in a fun to play way, it should not be a hard core entrepreneurship simulation game. Most of the games like FarmVille can be considered entrepreneurial since you are trying to build something for yourself, but they don't promote entrepreneurship.
======
Argorak
I don't know whether it fits your idea, but <http://fliplife.com/> might be
close.

~~~
formicin
Thanks Argorak, I've tried Fliplife and it is more like career development in
a company game rather than a startup development game. (First job is to bring
coffee to your boss)

